# Suche alternative PIM zu Outlook



## JohnDoe (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche für meine Schwiegermutter eine gute Alternative zu MS Office.
Klar, OpenOffice. Aber was kann ich als PIM nehmen. Ich suche im großen und ganzen die selben Funktionen wie Outlook in einer Anwendung (also Mail, Adressbuch, Kalender und Aufgaben) und wenn es geht auch so verknüpft, dass man, wie bei Outlook, eine Mail schnell in eine Aufgabe oder in einen Termin wandeln kann.
Und das ganze noch gut mit imap nutzbar und auch so, dass man es trotz imap noch offline verwenden kann.
Ich weiß, dass ist ziemlich viel verlangt aber vielleicht kennt ja einer von euch dafür eine Lösung.
Bei der normalen Office Home and Student ist ja kein Outlook mehr dabei...


----------



## janoc (25. Mai 2008)

Würde dann Thunderbird mit Lighning-Plugin (bringt Kalender und Aufgaben) empfehlen.

Plugin: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/thunderbird/addon/2313


----------

